

What (actually) is Web-Scale IT? - Baustin213

I was just doing some research into this, but I can&#x27;t really seem to nail down a solid explanation for what it actually is. Is this just another re-purposed buzzword thrown out by Gartner to spark people&#x27;s interest, or is there actually some solid new challenges and technology coming out of it?
Any information would be helpful. This is more for my own curiosity than anything else.
======
rbanffy
When I read the term, I associate it with "designed to scale horizontally to
arbitrarily large capacity". I always imagine datacenter-sized setups too.

